

Planck length - mudil

The size of the Planck length can be visualized as follows: if a particle or dot about 0.1 mm in size (which is at or near the smallest the unaided human eye can see) were magnified in size to be as large as the observable universe, then inside that universe-sized &quot;dot&quot;, the Planck length would be roughly the size of an actual 0.1 mm dot. In other words, a 0.1 mm dot is halfway between the Planck length and the size of the observable universe on a logarithmic scale.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Planck_length
======
sidcool
I had heard the humans were close to midway between the Plank's length and
size of observable universe.

~~~
rprospero
For anyone else who skipped their morning coffee, he means on a log scale, not
a linear one.

Time to make coffee.

~~~
sidcool
Yep, on logarithmic scale only.

